# First Time Bubble Shoot!



## Markw (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all. Tried my hand at bubble photography yesterday. I know, still needs some work. But I think I am pretty satisfied for this being my first time shooting this. Tell me what you think 

1






2





3





4

Ahh, the red.  I couldnt seem to desaturate them while keeping them half-decent looking..-_-






:mrgreen:
Mark


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 17, 2010)

Digging the color fading, I like the blue too.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 17, 2010)

#2 is really dreamy. The others, not so much. I dont think the dead space adds anything to them. They look nice and sharp though.

Are you using a round glass? Im thinking something with a flat face (like aquarium) would give you really even, deep dof.

Good start.  Love to see more! :thumbup:  Ive been wanting to try my hand at soap bubbles/refraction but just havent had the time to delve into it.


----------



## Markw (Aug 17, 2010)

I was using a huge mug-type glass with a black shirt taped to the back.  The flash was suspended on a (shoe)string from the ceiling fan with a Lumiquest LQ107 softbox on it pointing directly into the opening of the glass.  I looked and looked and looked to try to find something flat, but all my aquariums have fish in them or are cracked. 

A re-shoot is coming up.  I will post more then. Thanks again!

MArk


----------



## Travis F (Aug 17, 2010)

Very Cool! I like the colors alot.

Thanks for sharing,
Travis


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 17, 2010)

Markw said:


> I was using a huge mug-type glass with a black shirt taped to the back. The flash was suspended on a (shoe)string from the ceiling fan with a Lumiquest LQ107 softbox on it pointing directly into the opening of the glass. I looked and looked and looked to try to find something flat, but all my aquariums have fish in them or are cracked.
> 
> A re-shoot is coming up. I will post more then. Thanks again!
> 
> MArk


 

Go to Walmart and get one of those cheapy flat-sided goldfish bowls.  Couldnt be more than a couple bucks.  :thumbup:


----------



## ManifestReverie (Aug 19, 2010)

Pareidolia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
my eye was immediately drawn to this guy, who appears again in #4.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 19, 2010)

Excellent eye MR!


----------



## Markw (Aug 19, 2010)

@Manifest: Wow!  I cant believe I overlooked that! Also, thanks for the wiki page.  Im excited to hear there is a name for that sensation.  For you!:






Mark


----------



## Markw (Aug 19, 2010)

I do believe he could well be a Terracotta_Warrior. 

Not the best example..but itll do.

Mark


----------

